# Hoe groot is die Rooibok?



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Wat dink julle sal hy meet?










Die Vrystaat het ook mooi Rooibokke.

Gerhard


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

23.5" Hy het nog heelwat om te gaan, dit lyk nog na 'n dun nek ram. Hy behoort 'n solid 24" te wees as hy mooi oop maak.

Haak Vrystaat!


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Nog 'n foto van hom










Gerhard


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Ja seker maklik 24 baie mooi stel dit klink amper soos 36-0
Groete 
Hendrik


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Rooibok*

Engee is baie naby


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

It's difficult to say. I would need to see a side view before putting my balls on the line. If I was pressured, I would estimate him to be 22". 
Another 2 years and he'll be a fantastic trophy. He's in his prime at the moment and the rancher should encourage hunters to leave him for a while to carry over those genetics.


----------

